# DFDS Amendments



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Bookings made in conjunction with the NEC show code are flexible and I have never been charged for the numerous changes that I have made. Just email or phone Dover and they will sort it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

According to the T&C's changes can be made free of charge up to 30th June.

After that charges may apply.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> According to the T&C's changes can be made free of charge up to 30th June.
> 
> After that charges may apply.


That's correct and what I was told when I rang DFDS to alter our return trip recently.

Up to a couple of years ago (Norfolk Line days?) I believe there was no cut off date and NEC code bookings meant no charge, period.


----------

